# SteelSeries 5Hv2 USB with Asus Crosshair built in soundcard



## Super XP (Mar 9, 2012)

Just as the title says. I can't for the love of PC gaming, cannot get 7.1 or even 5.1 off my Crosshair V built in soundcard card based on the XFi. 

So I am using the built in USB which sounds great. Any suggestions? 
Thanks,


----------



## nt300 (Mar 11, 2012)

I want to get a SteelSeries 5Hv2 or a 7H but want to make sure it will work with my MSIs on board audio for full 5.1 or 7.1 for a backup. My Creative SB X-FI is acting weird for some reason, maybe driver update is needed. Can somebody answer the topics question? thanks


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 11, 2012)

USB headsets have their own DAC, unless it also have a 3.5/6.3 plug, you can't input analogue sound to it. 

If you are using the USB, you aren't using your soundcards in your computer at all.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 12, 2012)

The USB sound is a removable attachment. My set has 2 x 3.5 plugs, one for MIC and the other for the sound. I am just having a hard time setting it up on my Crosshair V mobo.


----------



## spixel (Mar 12, 2012)

I had the steelseries siberia usb headset. The soundcard is pretty decent but very fragile, mine stopped working after a small fall, took it apart and something had snapped off the pcb

Completely misread the question..nevermind


----------



## erixx (Mar 12, 2012)

Super XP said:


> .. one for MICROSOFT and the other for the sound.




THIS cannot be true. At least it does not make sense AT ALL. Please read the headset manual.

There is no 'microsoft' plug in this world. and there is no 'sound' plug either. Plugs are labeled as Speaker In/out/, Mike, Rear, Center....

Maybe you mean "microphone" instead of Microsoft?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 12, 2012)

erixx said:


> THIS cannot be true. At least it does not make sense AT ALL. Please read the headset manual.
> 
> There is no 'microsoft' plug in this world. and there is no 'sound' plug either. Plugs are labeled as Speaker In/out/, Mike, Rear, Center....
> 
> Maybe you mean "microphone" instead of Microsoft?


Dam tablet, it has auto spell correction. It was suppose to say MIC, not Microsoft


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 17, 2012)

IIRC You can not pass multi channel audio through a single 3.5mm jack, do the HF's have their own built in audio card? If they do you may have to select audio output as 2ch stereo in your OS/MOBO and let the HF's do the decoding 

GL


----------



## Super XP (Mar 17, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> IIRC You can not pass multi channel audio through a single 3.5mm jack, do the HF's have their own built in audio card? If they do you may have to select audio output as 2ch stereo in your OS/MOBO and let the HF's do the decoding
> 
> GL


It's 2CH but converts to Virtual 7.1 via that USB adding. Just having a hard time making the mobo's built in XFi2 to work in 5.1 & 7.1 work just as the box states. My point is Creative keeps bosting about 6CH sound positioning technology for FPS games via headphones. Anyhow, without that USB adding, I cannot get 6CH via my headset.

http://steelseries.com/products/audio/steelseries-5hv2#faq


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 17, 2012)

You're kinda stuck...
The only way to get the virtual 5.1/7.1 is to use that USB soundcard.
The XFi will only output left/right/mic with two cables.

Hope it helps!


----------



## nt300 (Mar 19, 2012)

This dont make sense, most onboard motherboard audio including the HD Radeon cards support upto 8 channels of audio. If your earphones are 7.1ch based than I dont see why it would not work? It works with 7.1ch external speakers then why not the earphones 

*Crosshair V Formula*


> *SupremeFX X-Fi 2*
> Play with ultra-real cinematic in-game surround sound!
> SupremeFX X-Fi 2 delivers incredible gaming audio experiences to ROG die hards. It features EAX 5.0 and OpenAL for ultra-real cinematic in-game audio. It even comes with THX TruStudio PRO branding, which makes games, music and movies sound way better! SupremeFX X-Fi 2 also implements gold-plated jacks and high quality capacitors to ensure high definition adventures in audio.
> -----------------
> ...


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 19, 2012)

nt300 said:


> This dont make sense, most onboard motherboard audio including the HD Radeon cards support upto 8 channels of audio. If your earphones are 7.1ch based than I dont see why it would not work? It works with 7.1ch external speakers then why not the earphones
> 
> *Crosshair V Formula*



Because the physical connection only allows for left/right using 1/8" connections, the only (that I know of) 5.1 or more analog headphone is that way overpriced psycho one, it has 4 1/8" connections, one for L/R, one for C/S, one for LS/RS, and one for mic.

the 5H only has two connectors, L/R and mic.

That 7.1 channel is -VIRTUAL- 7.1, not actual 7.1


----------

